

Fastlane – iOS Automation for Continuous Delivery - krausefx
http://fastlane.tools

======
rogerbinns
I was amused at an apparent typo with a tool labelled "sigh" where I expected
"sign". Turns out sigh really is the tool name, signing is what it helps with,
and a sigh is the sound effect humans make when dealing with the signing!

~~~
krausefx
Ha, nice catch. Originally it would have been called 'sign', that's right.
Matthias had the great idea to rename it to 'sigh' (which is quite similar).
But as you mention, it's just the feeling you get, when you have to deal with
provisioning profiles.

------
ehtd
It is a very interesting project. I downloaded the
[https://github.com/krausefx/fastlane-
example](https://github.com/krausefx/fastlane-example) expecting a quick
start, but there are so many dependencies it is taking a long time to just
deploy the example.

It is required to read tool by tool and install their dependencies and
configurations.

Just running fastlane deploy --trace causes the process to hang at the
snapshot step.

It is a really cool tool and I will definitely use it, just the documentation
needs to be clearer. Good job!

~~~
krausefx
Thanks for your feedback, that's really valuable for me.

You are right, installation is not super easy right now, due to Ruby
dependencies, which also depend on Nokogiri and phantomjs.

Have you seen the guide, that helps you with getting and up and running quite
quickly?
[https://github.com/KrauseFx/fastlane/blob/master/GUIDE.md](https://github.com/KrauseFx/fastlane/blob/master/GUIDE.md)

I tried this on a fresh Yosemite installation, and it went quite fluent.

Let me know if that helps you and how I can link the guide better to make it
better visible.

~~~
ehtd
It is quite helpful. My approach would be to create a project that gradually
adds one by one of the tools.

For example first get the gems installed and with that you could just add to
the lane the increment build number.

Then install homebrew and xctool and add that tool to the lane.

In that way, you can start using fastlane gradually and not install all the
dependencies at first. It is the approach I would take, but I know there could
be many others for such a complex tool.

